# 2002 Migatory Bird Harvest Survey



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I checked the mail yesterday to find that I have been selected at random to participate in this years migratory bird survey. Has anyone else been selected to do this before? I've never been asked to do this yet.

I was supposed to write down the results of each hunt I've been on but it says if this reaches you too late to remember them all just put down your season totals. It says their goal (USFWS) is to get the forms to hunters before, or soon after the start of the hunting season...hmmm, a couple months late, no biggie! 

Now I need to start trying to remember how many I've shot thus far. I was keeping records through the early goose season but once ducks opened I just kinda got lazy. :roll:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Matt,
I recieved the same survey last year, at about the same time(2 months after the opener.) It took me a while to try to think of all the hunts and how I did personally, not as a group. Good Luck


----------



## ziggy (Oct 31, 2002)

In our Duck/Goose pit we keep a type of journal where we log who,day, birds etc. Kinda neat to look back at the end of year. And to compare from last year.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I received one also, but it came a little before the duck season started. We also decided earlier this year to start keeping a journal with information as to harvest and weather to try to see if we can come up with some correlations.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I participated in the bird survey last season, and this year they have me sending a wing in from every duck i shoot and wing and tail feathers in from every goose, then at the end of the year they send me a print out with info on every bird i shoot: location shot, date and time shot, species, age, and sex. It takes a while longer while im cleaning birds and i have to keep the wings around till they dry out before mailing them, but im glad to do it. - J.D.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I am submitting wings too this year--just mailed a couple more today. I have never received the other survey. I usually write down on a calendar where I hunted, who was with, and how we did. Kind of interesting to look back over the years. I think I have records back to '95. Wish I would have started in '77 when I began shooting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I also recieved the record sheet but forgot to fill it out, I wish i would have, it would have been nice to see how many birds I shot this year. Hopfully next year i will get it again.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I received a similar survey from the ND game and fish department for Upland Game. Essentially, they were looking for opening weekend results. And also a wing and leg from each Upland Game Bird harvested throughout the season. The primary goal of the study is to determine the age and condition of each bird harvested. The survey also requires information on the County each bird was harvested. Valuable information for sure.

The compiled information from all these surveys conducted by the ND Game and Fish department would be interesting, but not sure if they are available to the public.


----------

